# Knee surgery



## ewlu (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone had to have surgery for a torn meniscus here in Dubai? Do you have a surgeon you can recommend for this procedure? If so what hospital do they work out of?
Really appreciate any help you can give


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

ewlu said:


> Has anyone had to have surgery for a torn meniscus here in Dubai? Do you have a surgeon you can recommend for this procedure? If so what hospital do they work out of?
> Really appreciate any help you can give


Hi there, just wondering. Did you find a doctor? Who did you go with eventually and how was your experience?


----------

